# simple question if ne1 could help



## IBGrowin (Dec 4, 2006)

so my first plant which was grown in my science class has sadly wilted and died...most likely due to lack of sun once moved to my house... so im starting over with 7 seeds trying to do the best i can...for germination is sunligh neccessary??


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 5, 2006)

Soccrmn7 said:
			
		

> so my first plant which was grown in my science class has sadly wilted and died...most likely due to lack of sun once moved to my house... so im starting over with 7 seeds trying to do the best i can...for germination is sunligh neccessary??


*Nope you don't need light for germinating seeds. *


----------

